# The pronunciation of Giro?



## szedhr (Apr 10, 2006)

OK, so I have some biking friends and we always argue about the pronunciation of Giro.  

I say it's "year-oh", they say it's "gyro". The LBS guys all say it different, so no help there.

So, I need your votes!


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

jear-oh with a soft jay, sort of like zsjear-oh

gear-oh is some tasty Greek lamb type stuff

jyro is a spinning wheel


----------



## mthedude (Jun 8, 2006)

> jear-oh with a soft jay, sort of like zsjear-oh


Spot on. Sort of Italian-ish pronounciation


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

Are we talking about the sandwich or the helmet? I've given up on what other people think, and I always say "Jai-Ro." People always know what I am getting at.


----------



## FlatFender (Aug 28, 2006)

Jeer-ro


----------



## m1ke (May 24, 2006)

Bikehigh said:


> jear-oh with a soft jay, sort of like zsjear-oh
> 
> gear-oh is some tasty Greek lamb type stuff
> 
> jyro is a spinning wheel


The Greek sandwich is pronounced yee-ro.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Bell.


----------



## szedhr (Apr 10, 2006)

Drewdane said:


> Bell.


Only the Sweep. But I prefer the Atmos.


----------



## doctorpunch (Sep 6, 2006)

It's "Jeer-Oh", a rep from bell came in the other day and cleared that up for me while showing off that ugly ass KOM helmet


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=giro

doesnt matter how the guy says it, doesnt even matter how the president of giro says giro, the actual proper pronunciation must follow the one in the dictionary.

giro like a giroscope


----------



## doctorpunch (Sep 6, 2006)

I see nothing about a helmet manufacturer in the dictionary buddy. If homeboy from the company says its to be pronounced like that, then it shall be.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Mar 24, 2004)

bigbore said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=giro
> 
> doesnt matter how the guy says it, doesnt even matter how the president of giro says giro, the actual proper pronunciation must follow the one in the dictionary.
> 
> giro like a giroscope


That would assume it's an English word. It's not. Ever of the Giro d'Italia? It's Eye-Talian, and pronounced jee-ro. It means "around". The Giro d'Italia goes "around Italy" (it's a loose translation). A Giro helmet goes "around" your head. Makes, sense, eh?


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

bigbore said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=girogiro like a giroscope


Is that anything like a g_*y*_roscope?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah, the confusion surrounding the pronunciation of Giro has always baffled me... the helmet is named after a famous Italian bike race. Why would it be anything else but the Italian pronunciation... jee-ro?

If I launched a helmet line called Tour, you would be safe to assume that it was pronounced like Tour de France, but I am sure some bonehead would pronounce it Tower or something.

JMH



JohnnyTooBad said:


> That would assume it's an English word. It's not. Ever of the Giro d'Italia? It's Eye-Talian, and pronounced jee-ro. It means "around". The Giro d'Italia goes "around Italy" (it's a loose translation). A Giro helmet goes "around" your head. Makes, sense, eh?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> That would assume it's an English word. It's not. Ever of the Giro d'Italia? It's Eye-Talian, and pronounced jee-ro. It means "around". The Giro d'Italia goes "around Italy" (it's a loose translation). A Giro helmet goes "around" your head. Makes, sense, eh?


ding, ding we have a winner!


----------



## szedhr (Apr 10, 2006)

I like your explanation!


----------



## Krause (Jun 21, 2006)

Jee-ro to be correct, Gyro if you want people to know what your talkin about.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

lol, so we have 32 people who voted, and 32 people who don't pronouce it correctly! johnny hit the nail on the head. the webster audio pronunciations would be correct here. probably the second one is best.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Cyco-Dude said:


> lol, so we have 32 people who voted, and 32 people who don't pronouce it correctly!


Probably because "jeer-o" wasn't one of the choices. Maybe there should have been an "other" category eh? :skep:


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok, how about SUGINO.

Is it "su-geeno" (like Sue-Jean-o or "sug-ino" (like bug-N-o)


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

rockhound said:


> Ok, how about SUGINO.
> 
> Is it "su-geeno" (like Sue-Jean-o or "sug-ino" (like bug-N-o)


I'd go with the first one


----------



## mtbfool (Sep 1, 2005)

Drewdane said:


> Bell.


For some reason, that really cracked me up. My co-workers were looking at me all funny like.


----------



## szedhr (Apr 10, 2006)

*My bad...*



Khemical said:


> Probably because "jeer-o" wasn't one of the choices. Maybe there should have been an "other" category eh? :skep:


My fault. After I posted I realized I missed one. Sorry.


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

doesnt matter that the company is italian, so do you say Polska when reffering to Poland? Do you say Deuchland when you reffer to Germany? Do you say Ikea eye-key-a or do you say i-keea (long e and a short i) If you see Giro and your english and you live in an english society its giro, not jeero.

again doesnt matter how the president himself calls it, he can come up to you and see welcome to jeer-ho and you can say, well jeer all you want but dont call me a ho.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

.....


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Khemical said:


> edit: bullll...spit...!.
> 
> How do pronouce Mexico? Mehico or Mex-icco? Buritto? Taco? How do you pronounce Honda? Kawasaki? Yamaha? Mitsubishi? Do you pronouce Japan "Nippon"? Or do you say Japan like the rest of us?
> 
> Get over yourself.


Khemical,Uh, I think bigbore agrees with you...read his post again.


----------



## mtbfool (Sep 1, 2005)

bigbore said:


> doesnt matter that the company is italian, so do you say Polska when reffering to Poland? Do you say Deuchland when you reffer to Germany? Do you say Ikea eye-key-a or do you say i-keea (long e and a short i) If you see Giro and your english and you live in an english society its giro, not jeero.
> 
> again doesnt matter how the president himself calls it, he can come up to you and see welcome to jeer-ho and you can say, well jeer all you want but dont call me a ho.


Knock it of Napoleon. Make yourself a dang Kay-sa-dill-a.


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

Khemical said:


> edit: bullll...spit...!.
> 
> How do pronouce Mexico? Mehico or Mex-icco? Buritto? Taco? How do you pronounce Honda? Kawasaki? Yamaha? Mitsubishi? Do you pronouce Japan "Nippon"? Or do you say Japan like the rest of us?
> 
> Get over yourself.


lol dude, read my post:madman:


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

mtbfool said:


> Knock it of Napoleon. Make yourself a dang Kay-sa-dill-a.


OBVIOUSLY, (maybe not for some) that doesnt apply to words that dont exist or dont have an equivalent in english. you dont say "folded tortilla" and in this case you dont say kay sa dill a either if you want to be correct.

In the case of giro we have giro in our language, therefore we say giro.

Also to add, when trying to pronounce any word or place or company that is not of the english language in the native tongue of the thing at hand, it can be a tiny show of respect that you did take the time to read about and learn the way its said in their language. So im not saying that its stupid to say jeero but its not correctly spoken in english. The english word giro is gy-roh. Thats as simple as that.


----------



## mtbfool (Sep 1, 2005)

bigbore said:


> OBVIOUSLY, (maybe not for some) that doesnt apply to words that dont exist or dont have an equivalent in english. you dont say "folded tortilla" and in this case you dont say kay sa dill a either if you want to be correct.
> 
> In the case of giro we have giro in our language, therefore we say giro.
> 
> Also to add, when trying to pronounce any word or place or company that is not of the english language in the native tongue of the thing at hand, it can be a tiny show of respect that you did take the time to read about and learn the way its said in their language. So im not saying that its stupid to say jeero but its not correctly spoken in english. The english word giro is gy-roh. Thats as simple as that.


Really? What's the definiton of the english equivalent of giro? I think you are confused. FWIW, Giro is a US company. How do you pronounce, Geax, Thule, Michelin, Selle Italia, Marzochi, etc. etc. We pronounce those company names (or should) they way the company does even if we had english equivalents of their names.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

bigbore said:


> In the case of giro we have giro in our language, therefore we say giro.


And is why we call it lay tour day france, because we have both lay and day in our language???


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

good argument btw...

sorry i shouldnt have said english equivalent but rather same spelling or equivalent in that way... Sometimes if there is an equivalent word thats used but obviously not when it comes to a company name since its a specific company.

thule (tooly) is there a word that is spelt the same way in english? no, so you say it the way its said in a foriegn language

in the case of giro there is giro in the english language so our way of saying giro is not jeero. Same as we dont say italia we say italy, but we could say italia if its spelt that way... anyway...

honestly though i dont really care that much, im still going to say giro and not jeero but jeero can confuse people thats all, its not the correct pronunciation of giro in english so it can be confusing to someone that even knows the company. You can say jeero and i`ll say giro, and you say tomato and i`ll say tomatoe.:thumbsup:


----------



## szedhr (Apr 10, 2006)

So I won't be able to tell my friends they were wrong... :cryin:


----------



## mtbfool (Sep 1, 2005)

szedhr said:


> So I won't be able to tell my friends they were wrong... :cryin:


I think you can. why don't you e-mail from their website and ask them?


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*zha ROE*

This from their designer. No long 'e' sound in the word anywhere.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

I have never heard anyone say jearo or yearo here in the UK...not that that means Gyro is right. 

It is tom art o though ...not tow mate o...and there is only one e in zebra so its not zeebra 

Stu


----------



## doctorpunch (Sep 6, 2006)

Told ya


----------

